# Travel Destinations > North America >  Truck drivers tips

## Riksonn

What I need to know about truck operator?

----------


## Andaair

Whether you are new to trucking or an established owner/operator, these trucker podcasts at https://logitydispatch.com/best-trucker-podcasts/ will give you all the tools and information you need to become a successful Owner/Operator. Chris has been in and out of the Trucking Industry for nearly two decades. This podcast exists to help you learn from his many mistakes and capitalize on the lessons he has learned.

----------

